# the beauty of blur



## Mr_Canuck (Jun 11, 2014)

I took the blue shot of the aspen a couple weeks ago with my 70-200mm and the multi-coloured shot of the maples just this evening with my 20mm. But I feel they are linked together. There's just one little touch that's in focus in each image.


----------



## essenceyvette (Jun 14, 2014)

Blur is a beautiful thing, but I wish that your 1st photo had more of the focus point showing; I know it's just a twig like thing, but it would be a little more obvious that the whole photo wasn't completely out of focus, as I first though. Maybe that's what you were going for though. I love your photography; I wish I had some of these views.


----------



## James Plum (Jul 3, 2014)

I take a lot of blurry pictures. Unfortunately, it usually happens when I'm trying to take sharp ones!


----------



## offfocus (Jul 3, 2014)

Blurred downtown


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 5, 2014)

I did a bunch a few years ago that work great as desktop wallpapers, text really pops off of them. 


Spring Blur by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Autumn Blur by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Dusk in Autumn by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Dusk in Autumn by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


Autumn Blur by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------

